# Need a beginner set up on a tight budget



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have just moved to the ocean front area of Virginia Beach and was originally looking for a bike for close alternative transportation. After researching all of the trails in the tidewater area, I have decided to look for a bike to be used more that just for transportation. I have a VERY tight budget of around $150.

I have tried the old method of searching craigslist for a jewel, but that has been to no avail. I am considering a cheap, but effective

*Roadmaster Granite Peak 26" Men's Mountain Bike:* $79
Steel frame
Suspension fork
18 speeds with SRAM grip shifters
Shimano rear derailleur
Comfortable padded saddle
Linear-pull brakes
26" alloy wheels

Or

*Genesis 26" Men's V2100 Dual-Suspension Bike:* $149
Strong alloy four-bar suspension frame with suspension fork
Features Shimano gearing
Front disc brake and rear V brake

With me being age: 22, 5'5, and 145 I am not worried about weight, comfort ect. My goal is to find or building something enough for a new activity to stay in shape. I am planning on investing in an AM bike as soon as the funds are available down the road.


----------



## Rezn (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep hammering craigslist. Offer trades, some people off-loading bikes want stuff more than money. I JUST traded an older laptop for a 2001 NORCO VPS2. It was in great shape, until I started trying to "fix" it. Good luck, but I would be patient and hit craiglist hard if I were you.


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, you aren't going to get much for that price range. If you buy from a Walmart or Target, the best suggestion I can give you is read reviews online for the bike you are looking at. The more reviews there are, the better idea you can get of the bike's quality. But I think in most cases, Craigslist is your best bet...as long as you aren't buying a Walmart bike on Craigslist!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

If you absolutely must go Walmart try to raise your budget $20 and get the Schwinn Aluminum Comp. I would really recommend staying on Craigslist, but please don't buy either of the bikes you listed! The Granite Peak has a steel frame and maybe wheels ( think the wheels are now aluminum, not sure though). Steel stuff near the ocean, not such a swell idea. And the V2100 is very heavy and the suspension is more hinderance than help. The Aluminum Comp actually has a decent aluminum frame and components on par with some entry level LBS bikes. Only thing I would really prefer to see changed would be to replace the heavy and useless suspension fork with a much lighter and not pogo stick like rigid fork. If you get anything from Walmart/Target be prepared to either give it a thorough tune yourself or take it to an LBS . They usually put them on the racks with poorly adjusted brakes, shifters that can't actually shift to half the gears and wheels way out of true.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am considering waiting.The only other bike I can afford possibly would be the Nishiki Colorado Mountain from dicks sporting goods. In addition to actually having different sizes available, it also seems to have name brand parts and looks fairly up gradable. 


Sizes: 16" (S), 18" (M), 20" (L), 22" (XL)
Frame: Heat treated/buttoned 6061 alloy with shaped top tube and replaceable hanger
Fork: SR Suntour XCT V2, 80mm travel
Rear Suspension: NA
Head Set: Ahead 1 1/8"
Stem: Ahead steel
Handlebar: Steel
Shifter: Sram X3 trigger
Front Derailleur: Shimano Tourney TX50
Rear Derailluer: SramX3, 7 speed
Gear: Sram PG-730
Cranks: SR Suntour XCT V2
Chain: KMC Z-51
Speeds: 21
Tires: Innova 26" x 2.1"
Rims: Weinmann 32H double wall alloy
Hubs: Alloy with QR front
Grips: Soft Krayton with Nishiki logo
Brakes: Tektro Novella with 160mm rotors
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Seat Post: Alloy
Seat Clamp: Alloy QR


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

is there a bicycle co-op near where you live? look into that.

otherwise, find a small-framed _bicycle shop brand_ bike used on Craigslist. I have bought and sold nice bikes through CL for about $100.

I can tell you right now that you would be better off walking than dealing with the headache of a bike from a department store. if you're going to do that, just start flushing a $5 bill down the toilet every other day. it will save you the trip to the bike shop once a week and it's just as effective a way to waste money.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

*Stick with Craigslist*

Craigslist is still your best bet. Looking at CL in your area, here's a Trek 3700 for $125.

Here's a rigid Trek 800 for $135.

Here's a Trek 820 for $130.

I don't know the sizes of these bikes, and I don't know your size, but just know they're out there. Keep away from full suspension -- heck, you should consider going full rigid at your price point because the only suspension forks you'll find are heavy and don't work.

Buy one of these, take it to your LBS for a tuneup, and you've got a safe, solid bike that won't break the bank.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

vertsk8er2 said:


> I am considering waiting.The only other bike I can afford possibly would be the Nishiki Colorado Mountain from dicks sporting goods. In addition to actually having different sizes available, it also seems to have name brand parts and looks fairly up gradable.


I don't want to sound like I'm contradicting the "be patient, and buy from Craig's List" people. I think they're right. But, Nishiki is a real brand, and while they haven't done high-end bikes in the US for a while, I'd be a lot more comfortable with a Nishiki than a department store bike. The build on that particular Nishiki is not great, and not suitable for off-road riding, but it'll get you to work without burning gas.

My commuter was $95, and is a mid-80s Raleigh Technium road bike. IMO, bike coops and stores specializing in used bikes are the best combination of convenience and price for someone starting out, and finding that Craig's List isn't exactly raining cheap bikes. So make some phone calls.


----------



## spyne (Aug 21, 2011)

I am in the process of looking for a new bike (starting to get into more serious trails), but my bike is a Supercycle Hooligan from a department store that I got for $150. It's a large frame with full "suspension". The frame is heavy, the forks are heavy and don't actually work, the seat is uncomfortable, the brakes suck, the gears always slip and sometimes it won't shift.

However, I have done a lot of riding with it and it's still in once piece. If you are handy with some basic tools you can keep it rideable. You can even take it on some basic trails. I have taken mine all over - off drops, over logs, through rivers, and have also used it for cycling races. The worst thing that has happened (other than not shifting) is that the rim got slightly bent and the tire started rubbing against the frame. I bent it back into shape and it's good as new. 

There's no reason why buying a cheap bike can't work out. You don't have to be into the LBS every week. You don't have to replace any parts. Some manual labour yourself every month and you are more than fine. 

While searching Craigslist might end up being the "best" option, buying a bike from a department store will work. Just remember that it isn't going to be the best bike. Totally ride-able though. Look for the best reviewed bikes and go for one if you need one now.


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

joe_bloe said:


> Craigslist is still your best bet. Looking at CL in your area, here's a Trek 3700 for $125.
> 
> Here's a rigid Trek 800 for $135.
> 
> ...


For the op's stated purpose of the bike I second this. The older Trek 800 series bikes are nice and if you just want an around town type of bike you could make it easier to ride on pavement by putting some slick or semi slick tires on it. As others have said, you should go rigid at your pricepoint. Good luck.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I just came across an older Trek 4500 hard tail with front suspension $85 on CL. It seems to be in pretty good condition. Opinions?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Depending on how much "older" could be a steal ar just ok, I think. The 4500 model goes back to 2000 according to Bikepedia, and retailed for $440. So as long as its not wrecked $85 sounds like a good deal to me. But if it is 2000-2001ish the Altus/Acera/Alivio drive train is pretty entry level and 10 years old. Worth a look I would say, in my noobish opinion.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

It looks to be in pretty clean condition with a rock shox front suspension. I figure for $85 I will definitely be replacing the stem and slightly higher bars right off the bat. Lets hope its not gone.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

That's a perfect example. The Trek 4500 frame is decent. The equipment is low end, but it'll get the job done for now, as long as nothing is broken. For $85, you can't really go wrong. Get it checked up at the bike shop, start riding it, and then if you're hooked into mountain biking, you can look at replacing worn out parts with upgrades.

I have a 4300, same frame, even lower end components. It's my buddy bike, my emergency backup hardtail if my 29er or my full suspension 26er are in the shop. (29er is in the shop right now). But I find myself riding it just because I love it.

Since I have other bikes, my 4300 has had upgrades. Crankset, fork, brakes, handlebar, stem, saddle, tires. Took almost 5 pounds off the weight. It's a legit hardtail now.

Hope you get the bike! Good luck.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got the trek. $75 in fair condition. Ordering bars, stem, grip, and pedals today.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks great, congratulations. Ride the wheels off of it!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Very nice buy! People in my area think bikes like that are still worth $200+.


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

new bike or used bike?


----------



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

Good find on that Trek! I have been scavenging craigslist for the past few days and a few weeks ago I picked up a mid 90's Specialized Rockhopper for $30. It came with 2 brand new WTB Moto 26x2.14 tires which were worth WELL more than what I paid for the whole bike. I'm going to slowly restore it as my budget fixer upper (it rides nice as-is). Yesterday, I picked up a minty 22" (XL) Cannondale M400 for $160 with a Vbrake conversion, new RST fork with Ritchey stem, and it was ridden occasionally by an older fellow who took great care of the bike. I am very happy. Its crazy how there are so many deals on craigslist.


----------



## se7enine (May 22, 2011)

A lot of Craigslist bike sellers don't seem to think there 90's bike has depreciated from retail, but there are some deals to be had none the less. Lots of bikes going cheap right now for Burning Man, still STD free.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered bars, stem, and grips yesterday which should be here this week. I also just purchased new brake and derailleur cables which I am going to let my LBS take care of.


----------



## rogerwaggener (Sep 1, 2011)

vertsk8er2, if you are anywhere near mechanically inclined, get a book from the library and learn to work on your bike yourself. It's not mysterious or hard- and it's very fulfilling.

Even if you don't enjoy it, you can save MAJOR $$$ doing stuff like that yourself. If you were on such a tight budget to get the bike you got, I'd be surprised if you'll be able to afford LBS rates.


----------

